# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  جماليات تلقي لغة الشعر (الشواهد الشعرية في شروح المعلقات)

## إبراهيم أمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ** المعلومات الأساسية:
* عنوان الكتاب: *جماليات تلقي لغة الشعر* الشواهد الشعرية في شروح المعلقات (ابن الأنباري – النحاس – الزوزني – التبريوي)
* التقديم: الأستاذ الدكتور حسن البنا عز الدين
* المؤلف: نهى فؤاد عبد اللطيف
* معلومات النشر: مكتبة الآداب بالقاهرة، 2010م، 254ص
تُعد المعلقات (السبع أو التسع أو العشر) نماذج فريدة للقصيدة الجاهلية، فلا تكاد واحدة منها تشبه أختها، ومع ذلك، وربما لذلك السبب نفسه، اختارها القدماء ممثلة للشعر الجاهلي بأطيافه وأنماطه الفنية المتعددة. من هنا احتفظت المعلقات بقيمتها الفنية عبر التاريخ الأدبي وشرحها كثيرون من الشراح وحللها كثير من الدارسين المعاصرين للأدب العربي. وقد لاحظت الباحثة أن الشواهد الشعرية في شروح المعلقات القديمة موضوع يستحق الدراسة من منظور نقدي معاصر، لما يمكن أن تكشف عنه من أبعاد تأويلية لجماليات اللغة الفنية التي نبعت منها.
وبناء على ذلك كانت هذه الدراسة بعنوان *الشواهد الشعرية في شروح المعلقات: دراسة في جماليات تلقي لغة الشعر*. وتتكون من مقدمة ومدخل نظري وعشرة فصول وملحق وببليوجرافيا. وعرضت الباحثة في المقدمة للشروح موضع الدراسة، وموقعها ضمن مدونة شروح المعلقات السابقة لها واللاحقة لها، وهي: (حسب تواريخ وفاة أصحابها)
  -        *شرح القصائد السبع الطوال الجاهليات،* لأبي بكر محمد بن القاسم الأنباري (ت 328 هـ).
  -        *شرح القصائد التسع المشهورات،* لأبي جعفر أحمد بن محمد النحاس (ت 338 هـ).
  -        *شرح المعلقات السبع*، للإمام عبد الله الحسن بن أحمد الزوزني (ت 486 هـ).
  -        *شرح القصائد العشر،* للإمام الخطيب أبي زكريا يحيى بن علي التبريزي (ت 502 هـ).
أما المدخل النظري، فقد تناولت الباحثة فيه نظرية التلقي وعلاقتها بقراءة الشعر العربي القديم، وجاءت نظرية التلقي هنا لتلقي الضوء على تلك الشروح القديمة حيث تمثل تلقيًّا تاريخيًّا للشعر الجاهلي مع أخذ الفاصل الزمني في الاعتبار والذي يمتد إلى أربعة قرون.  ومن ثم أبرزت قيمة تلك الشروح والتي كانت تحسب من الدرجة الثانية في الأهمية في نظر القدماء والمحدثين، حيث وُسمت بكونها ‘تعليمية’ومن ثم مستبعدة عن حركة النقد الأدبي في الحقبة التاريخية المنتمية إليها. ولا شك أن موضوع الشواهد ضمن الشروح يعد موضوعاً في غاية الأهمية والدقة، لأنها شكلت آلية من آليات تلقي هؤلاء الشراح للشعر الجاهلي. 
أما في الفصل الأول، فقد عرضت الباحثة لكيفيات تلقي الدارسين المحدثين لموضوع الشواهد الشعرية وذلك من خلال مناقشة مفصلة للدراسات السابقة في هذا الموضوع. مع توضيح بعض الآراء الغريبة حول الشروح في بعض تلك الدراسات، أو اكتفاء بعضها بالتصنيف دون الدخول إلى بيان فاعلية تلك الشواهد في الشرح.
وفي الفصل الثاني، عَرَضَتْ للملامح الأساسية للشواهد الشعرية في شروح المعلقات من خلال الإحصائيات التي قمت بها وألحقتها بنهاية البحث، وذلك تمهيداً للدخول إلى تفاصيل هذه الملامح والكشف عن طبيعتها وقيمتها في شروح المعلقات المختلفة من خلال الفصول التطبيقية الأساسية التالية في هذه الدراسة.
وفي الفصول: الثالث، ‘‘ثقافة الشارح وتأثيرها على قراءته للنص وشواهده، ’’ والرابع، ‘‘استدعاء الشواهد من منظور السياق الشعري، ’’ والخامس، ‘‘الصيغ اللغوية/الشعرية وأثرها في استدعاء الشواهد، ’’ والسادس، ‘‘دور الشاهد في إبراز الصورة الشعرية وأصالتها، ’’ والسابع، ‘‘اختلاف الرواية وتعدد الشواهد، ’’ والثامن، ‘‘الأمثال وعلاقتها بالشواهد، ’’ تناولت آليات استدعاء الشواهد الشعرية في شروح المعلقات بحسب السياق الموضوعي الذي يكشف عنه عنوان كل فصل. وقد قسمت هذه الفصول داخليًّا تقسيماً تاريخيًّا، حسب الشواهد الشعرية (أ) الجاهلية والمخضرمة. و(ب) الشواهد الإسلامية (أموية بشكل أساسي). وكان غرضي من هذا التقسيم هو إبراز وعي الشراح ببعض التطورات النوعية في الشعر الإسلامي وعلاقة هذا الشعر بالشعر الجاهلي. وكيف يكون تأويل الشعر الجاهلي بالإسلامي، وإلى أي حد كان الشراح على وعي بالتقاليد الفنية للقصيدة الجاهلية في تناولهم لشواهد العصرين الإسلامي والأموي.
أما الفصل التاسع، ‘‘الشواهد الجاهلية وخصوصية الاستدعاء،’’ فأتناول فيه خصوصية الشعر الجاهلي في عملية الاستدعاء من خلال آليات بعينها لدى شراح المعلقات، غير تلك التي تناولتها في الفصول الأولى.
أما في الفصل العاشر، ‘‘تضافر الشواهد في إثراء دلالة النص الشعري،’’ فتناولت الباحثة أمثلة ختامية للشواهد عندما تأتي مجتمعة بآلياتها المختلفة في شرح بيت واحد، وكشفت فيه عن كيفية تضافر هذه الآليات معاً وجماليات هذا التضافر في تلقي البيت وشرحه. 
وهكذا عرضت هذه الدراسة للشواهد الشعرية في شروح المعلقات وآليات استدعائها، وحاولت تحليل قضية الشاهد الشعري من زاوية جديدة دخلت به إلى حيز تفاعل النصوص الشعرية ودورها في التأويل الأدبي. وقد رأت الباحثة أن هذه الشواهد تُمثِّل عنصراً مهمًّا من عناصر شروح الشعر العربي القديم، ووسيلة أساسية لاكتشاف جماليات تلقي الشراح أنفسهم لهذا الشعر. وجدير بالذكر أن تناول الشواهد من هذا المنظور نادر في الدراسات النقدية المعاصرة لشروح الشعر الجاهلي التي ازدهرت في القرن الرابع الهجري.
وفي هذا السياق لفتت انتباه الباحثة ملاحظة أساسية في تلك الشروح؛ فالشواهد الشعرية الجاهلية كانت تزيد على ضعف الشواهد الإسلامية، واستنتجت من ذلك طبيعة فهم هؤلاء الشراح (العباسيين المتأخرين) واستيعابهم للتقاليد الفنية للشعر الجاهلي، وعلاقاته الداخلية النابعة من طبيعته الخاصة في مقابل الشعر العباسي المعاصر للشراح أنفسهم، الذي ندر الاستشهاد به في هذه الشروح مقارنة بالشعر الأموي الذي لم يخلُ من تجديد شعري وتطور في الرؤية الفنية مع سيرورة للتقاليد الجاهلية. وقد فسرت هذا بأن الشراح العباسيين المتأخرين كانوا على وعي واضح بالمسافة التاريخية التي تفصلهم عن الشعر الجاهلي ومن ثم شرحوه من خلال الشواهد الجاهلية المعاصرة له والشواهد الأموية الأقرب تمثلاًّ له ولتقاليده الفنية.
وقد أثمرت الشواهد الأموية بطبيعة الحال في تأويل الشعر الجاهلي ‘الشفوي’ من وجهة ثقافية ‘كتابية’، أي أن الشعر الجاهلي قد تم تلقيه بتلك الشواهد ‘الكتابية’ بوصفها أداة أساسية من أدوات التلقي الأدبي.
ومن ناحية أخرى كشفت الدراسة عن أن الشواهد نفسها قد اتصلت اتصالاً أساسيًّا بمفاهيم نظرية حديثة مثل ‘‘التناص’’، و ‘‘الوعي النصي’’، ونظريات حديثة كذلك مثل نظريات القراءة والتلقي التي عرضنا لها في المدخل النظري. وفي أثناء تحليلها لآليات استدعاء الشواهد رأت الباحثة أن الشَّاهد نفسه دائماً ما كان ينطوي على عدة مستويات للتلقي تبدأ من المستوى البسيط إلى المستوى المعقد، الأمر الذي ينطوي على بعد تأويلي ووعي نصيّ بتقاليد الشعر القديم.
من النتائج التي كشفت عنها هذه الدراسة كذلك أن الشَّاهد نفسه قد شكَّل زاوية رؤية للشارح تعادل في قيمتها الشرح النثري. وقد لاحظت الباحثة أن شارحاً مثل ابن الأنباري قد يذكر مجموعة من الشواهد، دون أن يورد تعليقاً على رأيه، أو على العلاقة بين شواهده ونص المعلقة، كي يدخل قارئه ‘الضمني’ في علاقة متفاعلة مفتوحة على النصوص الشعرية، مكتفياً بقوله ‘قال الشاعر،’ أو ‘ومثله قوله،’ أو ‘ومثل هذا كثير’ أو ‘هذا ضد ذاك’ وغيرها من العبارات التي تحمل في مضمونها علاقة قوية بين نصوص المعلقات والشواهد الشعرية التي تقوم باستدعائها. 
إن الشارح، بحسب أفق توقعه الذي يتضمن خبرات سابقة، وطول ممارسة للنص الشعري، لا يستدعي الشَّاهد لمجرد السبب المباشر الذي قد يذكره أو يشير إليه، بحيث يأتي بالشَّاهد في إطار لا يخرج عن النص المشروح وسياق الشرح، فيصبح الشَّاهد هنا واقعاً ضمن علاقتين؛ علاقة مع البيت المشروح، وعلاقة أخرى مع الشرح والمعنى الذي يضعه الشارح؛ أي أن الشَّاهد نفسه يصبح ركيزة للربط بين النصين نص الشاعر ونص الشارح. فالشَّاهد في هذه الحالة قد دخل في حيز ‘‘تفاعل النصوص،’’ كما أن الشواهد نفسها قد عبرت عن فكرة ’النموذج‘ لكونها تمثل اختيارات شعرية يتوفر فيها عنصرا الانتقاء/الاختيار، والتكرار.
إن الحديث عن دور الشَّاهد الشعري المنتمي إلى العصر ذاته في شروح الشعر يتم في ضوء مستويات القراءة/الشرح المختلفة وهو بهذه الصورة يعد نصًّا موازياً للنص المشروح. وقد رأينا أن الوعي النصي أمر يمكن الاستدلال عليه من خلال الشواهد نفسها وتداخلها مع الشرح.
وهكذا خلص البحث إلى وجود فلسفة لاستدعاء الشواهد داخل شروح الشعر القديم، وأن هذه الفلسفة تسهم في بناء استجابة جمالية للنصوص المشروحة، وإبراز دور الشَّاهد في عملية القراءة والتأويل. إن تلك الشواهد التي تمثِّل أفق التوقع يمكن عن طريقها تحليل العمليات العقلية التي تحدث أثناء القراءة، وتحديد استراتيجيات القراءة، وآليات التفاعل النصي واستدعاء الشواهد، ومن ثم توضيح انفتاح القراءة الأدبية لدى الشارح عن طريق الجمع بين آراء مختلفة أثناء الشرح فيما يوحي بقبوله لهذه الآراء جميعاً، مع أن ذلك لا ينفي وجود معنى أقرب إلى أن يعد اختياراً له من بين تلك الآراء، والشواهد نفسها قد تسهم في ذلك، لأن الشارح لا يؤكد اختياراً معيناً، في معظم الأحيان. 
بالإضافة إلى ما سبق، هناك ملاحظة أخرى كشفت عنها الدراسة، حيث أن كل قارئ/شارح من هؤلاء الشراح يُعَدُّ قارئاً تاريخياً بحيث إن كل شرح يتضمن آراء رواة وشراح آخرين قد سبقوهم؛ فشرح ابن الأنباري ‘ينفتح’ على القراءات/الشروح السابقة، وقد يضيف إليهم عن طريق شواهده الخاصة، أو عن طريق ذكر آراء لم يقلها أحد منهم والتي قد تسهم إسهاماً عميقاً على مستوى التأويل.
ومهما يكن من أمر، فإن الشواهد الشعرية على شروح المعلقات امتدت إلى الشواهد الإسلامية، مما يكشف عن وعي لدى الشعراء المسلمين بتواصل الشعر الكلاسيكي في تقاليده وتطورها كذلك على أيدي الشعراء المسلمين، فالرؤية الشعرية الجاهلية كانت تجد لها أثراً في الشعر الإسلامي، وكان الشراح يفسرونها ويعيدون قراءتها من الداخل بأدوات ’كتابية‘. وقد تفاعلت الشواهد الشعرية الإسلامية مع الشواهد الجاهلية بحيث برزت هذه وتلك كوحدة منسجمة لا تتعارض في الهدف الأساسي الذي جاءت من أجله، أي فهم النص المشروح وتأويله في ضوء آفاق توقعات مختلفة ومتشابهة. 
في الفصول 3-9، عرضت الدراسة لآليات استدعاء الشواهد في شروح المعلقات. وقد كان هذا التقسيم بناء على أهمية هذه الآليات في إثراء دلالة النص الشعري. وقد عادت الباحثة في ذلك إلى التكوين الثقافي لهؤلاء الشراح. وربما نشير هنا إلى أن الفصل التاسع، كشف عن أن الخبر الذي يصاحب شرح بعض الأبيات يعد نوعاً أدبيًّا فقي حد ذاته، وقد لاحظت الباحثة أن الشواهد في سياقه جاءت جاهلية، ولم ترد في سياقه أية شواهد إسلامية. كما عرضت كذلك لخصوصية استدعاء نصوص المعلقات بوصفها شواهد، فالشارح كان يشرح المعلقات نفسها ويستدعي أبياتاً منها كلما رأي علاقة قوية تربطه بالنص المستشهد عليه.
وهكذا تضافرت الشواهد وكشفت عن وظيفة ‘كبرى’ للشواهد على مستوى القصيدة في نهاية الأمر. وقد ذكرت نماذج ختامية عن هذا التضافر من خلال الشواهد ودورها مجتمعة في إثراء دلالة النص الشعري، وذلك في الفصل الأخير من الدراسة. 
والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## محرز محمد عبد الجواد

أخى الكريم : هل يمكن الاطلاع على هذا الكتاب،وتحميله ؟
                     وجزاكم الله كل الخير

----------


## محمود الرضواني

نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفق فارسا من فرسان المجلس لرفعه

----------


## أبو سلمى المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العرض الطيب لدراسة الباحثة/ نهى فؤاد عبد اللطيف
ولي سؤال عن أصل الدراسة: أهي رسالة ماجستير أم هي دكتوراه؟

----------


## الطامحة

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد مهدي حسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الفاضل : فقط بودي ان أسأل عن كيفية العثور على هذه الرسالة كاملة ، وكيفية تحميلها؟
وفقك الله

----------


## أحمدعلوان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الفاضل : فقط بودي ان أسأل عن كيفية العثور على هذه الرسالة كاملة ، وكيفية تحميلها؟
وفقك الله

----------

